# Liverpool Century



## geo (17 Mar 2013)

Any Century members on here ? Just after a bit of info re Sunday rides in general, thanks.


----------



## david k (17 Mar 2013)

is that a bike club?

Dont know of them but i do ride round liverpool now and then

http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/6897031?post_id=718719427_498658020182558#_=_


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2013)

Yes mate it is I think its the oldest club in liverpool and have been around for almost 100 years, a few member changes over that time I would imagine


----------



## insouciant (19 Mar 2013)

Hi!

Haven't ridden with them for a while myself, due to moving away, but the first thing I'd suggest is joining the Facebook group, if you use it, and just putting a post on the wall about wanting to ride with them.

The Sunday rides leave from Tarbock Village Hall at 9am and there's a ride on Saturday mornings as well, leaving at 10, although I'm not sure where that one begins. POSSIBLY Wingrays on Menlove Avenue.

Apologies if that only told you what you already knew!


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks mate, I'll have a look at their FB page,cheers.


----------



## matthat (19 Mar 2013)

Not a member myself but i am considering paying them a visit at some point soon once i'm confident that i can keep a good average speed over a reasonable distance. But here is there web address, http://www.liverpoolcentury.com/


----------

